# PCGH intern: Livestream auf Youtube ab 16:30



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH intern: Livestream auf Youtube ab 16:30*

						Heute ab 16:30 starten wir den ersten Livestream direkt aus der PCGH-Redaktion. Anlass ist das zehnjährige Jubiläum unseres Youtube-Kanals. Außerdem wollten wir schon länger einen Live-Einblick in die Redaktion ermöglichen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH intern: Livestream auf Youtube ab 16:30*


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Februar 2018)

bin dabei


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2018)

Ich auch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2018)

Sehr geil, bin dabei. 

MfG


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (8. Februar 2018)

Ich schließe mich an: Eine tolle Idee - bin gleich mit dabei!


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Nur dass du auf der anderen Seite des Bildschirms sitzt. Darfst halt keine Grimassen schneiden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2018)

Doch, sonst wär's nicht authentisch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PrivateCeralion (8. Februar 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2018)

Lauter sprechen bitte. 

MfG


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Februar 2018)

Irgendwie funzt der Link dahin nicht


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (8. Februar 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Lauter sprechen bitte.
> 
> MfG



Das Mikro geht nicht


----------



## Palmdale (8. Februar 2018)

Link funzt, aber Mikro eher nicht. Alle sind gleich leise und läuft wohl über die Kamera...


----------



## marcus022 (8. Februar 2018)

Das Micro ist nicht aktiviert. Nur das von der Kamera läuft

ups da waren welche schneller


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Februar 2018)

Raff sage denen Mal das das Micro nich an is! ^^


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2018)

Das Video ruckelt selbst in 360p noch ganz schön.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (8. Februar 2018)

Diese Qualität xD 
Schaltet mal das Micro an


----------



## marcus022 (8. Februar 2018)

Macht jetzt nicht den Fehler und macht es zu laut, zumindest die mit Headset. Da schalten sie es plötzlich an und eure Ohren fliegen weg


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Februar 2018)

Dann kann er das Mic jetzt auch weglegen


----------



## uka (8. Februar 2018)

Hihi - wie das Handmikro einfach nicht eingeschaltet/verbunden ist und die die Kamera als Mikro läuft


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (8. Februar 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Dann kann er das Mic jetzt auch weglegen



Oder ne Karotte benutzen, sähe zumindest lustig aus


----------



## Palmdale (8. Februar 2018)

Man sollte tatsächlich mal den Stream unterbrechen und das checken. Net dass es tatsächlich von einem zum nächsten Moment laut wird und einem wirklich die Ohren wegfliegen. Is halt teilweise echt leise und damit schwer zu verstehen


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (8. Februar 2018)

Geil, während der Arbeit sich Livestreams anschauen 


Wo kann ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Palmdale (8. Februar 2018)

Uh, "ich bin froh im Großraumbüro" - da hab ich doch lieber mein Einzelbüro in der Arbeit. Kann man da wenigstens Vorteile draus haben, wenn man sich zwischen die Monitore durch gegenseitig hilft? Und finanziert dem Raff doch mal ne gute Monitorhalterung, erst kürzlich meine aus den USA bekommen "FLEXIMOUNTS M6H Heavy Duty Dual Arm LCD arm"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2018)

Sonnenbluemchen schrieb:


> Geil, während der Arbeit sich Livestreams anschauen
> 
> Wo kann ich unterschreiben?



Hier: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontar/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (8. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hier: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontar/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Unsere Anforderungen:

• Mindestalter 18 Jahre


= Ich bin nicht erwünscht 




Mein Highlight momentan: 
https://i.imgur.com/KS5voQp.jpg


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2018)

Einfach Abwarten.


----------



## Palmdale (8. Februar 2018)

*darf ich wieder fluchen?* 

ICH/WIR HAMS GEHÖRT


----------



## uka (8. Februar 2018)

Palmdale schrieb:


> "FLEXIMOUNTS M6H Heavy Duty Dual Arm LCD arm"
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht ja nicht so stabil aus (augenscheinlich). Wir haben an einigen AP dieses Jahr 2x 32" Bildschirme ausgerollt, nach einiger Recherche und Tests war das beste Angebot die Amazon Basic Halterung für 2 Bildschirme. Ausschlaggebend war für uns, dass die Halterung beide Bildschirme nebeneinander bekommt und gut 15kg pro Arm Last trägt. 

Aber ja, ne ordentliche Halterung ist schon was gutes.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2018)

Den nächsten Livestream am Besten mit den Redakteuren machen, die heute fehlten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2018)

Palmdale schrieb:


> *darf ich wieder fluchen?*
> 
> ICH/WIR HAMS GEHÖRT



F***! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Maverick3k (8. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> F***!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Gab es eigentlich schon Attentate auf die Tasse, oder kommt sie abends in 'nen Safe?


----------



## Palmdale (8. Februar 2018)

uka schrieb:


> Sieht ja nicht so stabil aus (augenscheinlich). Wir haben an einigen AP dieses Jahr 2x 32" Bildschirme ausgerollt, nach einiger Recherche und Tests war das beste Angebot die Amazon Basic Halterung für 2 Bildschirme. Ausschlaggebend war für uns, dass die Halterung beide Bildschirme nebeneinander bekommt und gut 15kg pro Arm Last trägt.
> 
> Aber ja, ne ordentliche Halterung ist schon was gutes.



Hab lange suchen müssen, der is aus wirklich stabil wirkendem Metall, sowohl der Sockel wie die Arme für bis zu 10kg. UND ich brauchte eine, die man durch den Tisch anschraubt, weil der Holztisch ne zu hohe Tischunterkante hat . 

Für die Redaktion gäbs da sicherlich hübscheres als nen ollen Metallkoffer und leere Kartonagen. Nicht zu vergessen der Vorteil mit mehr Platz für Kram 

PS: bin ja mal gespannt, woran die nicht funktionierende Mic-Verbindung zur Kamera lag? Evtl. nur ein Klick am Empfänger/Streaming-PC entfernt?


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Februar 2018)

War ein echt cooler Stream und würde mich freuen wenn es das in Zukunft öfter gibt. 
Software- oder Sicherheits-Themen vermisse ich bei euch nicht. Bleibt gerade so wie Ihr seid.

Ich fänd eine Info-Serie über Bios-Features oder Tweaks/Funktionen von diesen bei Mainboards und GPUs genial^^


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (8. Februar 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> War ein echt cooler Stream und würde mich freuen wenn es das in Zukunft öfter gibt.
> Software- oder Sicherheits-Themen vermisse ich bei euch nicht. Bleibt gerade so wie Ihr seit.




+1 

Ich finde, es gibt ein paar zu viele Handy Artikel hier


----------



## MircoSfot (8. Februar 2018)

Die Cam hat den Ton ebenfalls aufgezeichnet. Das Mikro war also sinnlos weil es nicht gearbeitet hat. Sounddesign -10 von 10 möglichen Punkten. Man hat nichts verstanden.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Februar 2018)

Ich konnte es zwar nicht live sehen, da ich noch auf der Arbeit war, aber das habe ich eben nachgeholt und ich fands echt klasse. 
Ihr seid einzigartig und so sollt ihr bitte bleiben. 

Wie ist das eigentlich bei euch? Ihr seid Redakteure und testet Hardware ja täglich auf Herz und Nieren. Gibt es da überhaupt noch Platz für Favoriten bei den Herstellern? Raff beispielsweise ist ja einem Hersteller (r.i.p.) zugetan. Bei mir hat sich im laufe der Zeit und nach verschiedenen Erfahrungen Asus etwas hervorgetan, so dass ich beispielsweise selbst bei "nur" einem zweiten Platz in einem hypothetischen Test, wohl zu einem Produkt dieser Firma greifen würde. Ihr macht berufsbedingt regelmäßig Erfahrungen mit allen Herstellern und seid dabei neutral. Müsst ihr ja gezwungenermaßen auch, weil sonst der ganze Aufwand umsonst wäre.
Meine Frage ist also: Greift diese Betrachtungsweise komplett auf euch über (auch privat), oder gibt's noch Spielraum für Präferenzen, oder gar Emotionen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Februar 2018)

Schade, ich habe verpasst


----------

